# Why isn't my rating going back up?



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Warning: newb here.

I've done about 70 trips now. Around trip 40 I received my first 4 star rating and dropped to a 4.95. After that, for the next 30 or so trips I received all 5 stars but my rating hasnt improved.

Is 4.95 the highest you can go back to?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Anything above a 4.6 is good. You may have to get many more 5s until your score goes higher.

I wouldn't sweat it too much. Not all passengers gives 5s. Some may give 4s simply because they can.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> 4.95? Dead man walking


How do you mean?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm more curious how your certain on all the other 5 star ratings? Too much conversation or asking specifically can impact your rating. As a passenger, even if I rate a driver 5, I can later view the email receipt and click rate driver to alter .


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Instyle said:


> I'm more curious how your certain on all the other 5 star ratings?


It says in your Weekly Uber Summary email. It will say something like "14 out 15 riders rated you 5 stars in the past 2 weeks"


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

That unknown number of potential 1-4 star rating could be anything. I used to try keep track from the start, simple algebra to determine a low rating or the average ratings less than 5 that were applied, after 6-10 weeks it would never calculate to the exact driver rating. It did for a little while but I hold suspicion the driver rating is manipulated in an effort to change your driving habits to better suit Uber.

On the other hand, I've had the same PAX about 5 times over 3 months, same mobile number, name, claims to use Uber once a week on average. I've rated them 4/1/3/2/3 yet the PAX still has a 4.9 rating. Explain that one? LOL


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

DONT WORRY ABOUT IT. ITS A FLAWED SHITTY RATING SYSTEM. IT WILL GO DOWN SOME MORE...TRUST US. IM GIVING 4'S FROM NOW ON TO ALL PASSENGERS UNLESS THEY R RUDE THEN A 3 STAR IS COMING. ILL GIVE A 5 IF THEY TIP ANYTHING THE CHEAP BASTARDS. I MADE $7 IN TIPS SINCE IVE BEEN DOING THIS LMAO.


----------

